# Recent Wedding in Maui, Hawaii



## Maui Photographer (Apr 21, 2015)

I love this photo from one of our recent Maui weddings.


----------



## Rosy (Apr 28, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## BrickHouse (Apr 28, 2015)

That's wonderful!! Well-done!


----------



## funwitha7d (Apr 28, 2015)

that's a lovely scene, nice emotion


----------



## ColeGauthier (Apr 29, 2015)

Just lovely! Beautiful expressions, awesome colour corrections! Cheers


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 30, 2015)

Very nice.
Not sure I'm overly keen on the grooms head being chopped off, but otherwise an excellent shot.


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Jul 23, 2015)

What a sweet couple ! I liked them so much. Nice photography.


----------

